# Scratch-Built Variant on a Cricket-style locomotive



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Finally got my Cricket-type loco perking well. Runs about 20 minutes without a recharge of water. Used a modified Graham single cylinder engine and fitted it with a clutch so that the flywheel and belt pulley can be run separate from the wheels. Need to add side tanks and cab and a bit of trim. Hope to get it ready for Diamondhead 2014.


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Couldn't get the thumbnails to link to larger photos. My screen looks different than the tutorial. Any suggestions?


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rick has done a fantastic job on this engine. I hope to see it running at DH this winter. Nice job Rick, keep up the good work!


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a beauty! I'd be interested in learning more about the boiler.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Rick!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

I hope to have an article on building this model in an upcoming Steam in the Garden magazine. Like most of my small boilers, this one utilizes copper plumbing fittings, modified of course. Hydro tested to 150 psi. Runs nicely at 50 psi. Poke burner. I'm not sure yet where I'll send the exhaust steam. It can be directed up the stack, of course, but it runs fine just shootin' out the front. So, probably I'll send it into one of the to-be-mounted side tanks to collect the steam oil yuck and keep it off my track.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET!!! With that Graham engine I bet it runs really smoothly. Great job. Will be looking forward to the finished product and the SitG article.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like 3 to 1 gear ratio. Bet it runs with great power. You'll wan to add some weight to take advantage of the Graham motor unit.


Great job.

vr Bob


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That is going to look great. Cant wait to see the write up in Steam in the Garden.


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Bob,

Ratio is 7 to 18.

Yep—adding weight in the side tanks and cab and the undercarriage.


----------



## bertiejo (Aug 11, 2008)

just want to complement you on first class workmanship, well done. I have a Westminster Cricket and its one of my favorite engines. bertiejo


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Putting on the final touches to take the little critter to Diamondhead


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Really nice "T" boiler!


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks. I hope to get the drawings together in '14 and get the plans in SitG. So many projects; so little time. ;-)


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks real good Rick. Love the Mahogany cab. Did you use the Stephenson or the Scotch Yoke? Being the newer Graham motors do they all have bearings on the crank shaft now.


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Jason, 

Stephenson. 

No bearings, unfortunately. 

Rick


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick: really nice work. Plz post a video if you can

vr Bob


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

Side tanks for Cricket with embossed rivets. How to make a tool for forming these will be covered in an article in the next issue of SitG.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Real nice, I know how hard it is to make brass tanks the same size. What did you use for solder? I found a nice paste works well then adding some wire solder as needed. Though the paste never likes to be in the direct flame and you have to heat slowly or it just burns up. Thought it is about a 300 deg solder. Played with liquid flux too but not great results.


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

I use Stay Brite for soft soldering. I put the rivet dimples in before using the sheet metal brake. That means having to shim around the rivets to keep from mashin' em while bending. Soldering thin brass is not my favorite chore. Darned stuff warps if you aren't careful. I've got a good resistance soldering unit, but haven't been able to use it for sheet brass soldering.


----------



## RickWeber (Mar 7, 2011)

This is the water tank for my coal-fired clishay. Hole in the top is for the water pump handle. It was a bear to fabricate and solder and has a couple little leaks.

I need to take some soldering lessons. Maybe someone at Diamondhead can give me some pointers...


----------

